# Brisket



## steve johnson (Aug 20, 2016)

Well it's time to take the plunge and go for a brisket, got one prepped up for tomorrow with a coffee rub. Hope to get a uds build finished as well so there goes my lay in!













image.jpeg



__ steve johnson
__ Aug 20, 2016


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 20, 2016)

GO FOR IT STEVE!  You got this buddy.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Who needs sleep when there is meat to smoke!  






   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 21, 2016)

When will it be cooked? On my way over for a Sample!


----------



## steve johnson (Aug 21, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ steve johnson
__ Aug 21, 2016





Well it's done nice flavour might be a bit tough though took it to 208f internal but it could be me being over critical, not sure, happy though only my second attempt


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 21, 2016)

It's funny how we are never 100% happy with our cooks! Always pushing for that extra 10%! Looks good to me Steve.


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 21, 2016)

Looks good buddy.  Those supermarket type briskets are pretty tough to smoke.  They have almost zero fat.  Looks like it was moist.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Aug 22, 2016)

Looking good Steve


----------



## mike w (Aug 22, 2016)

Lookin good!


----------

